# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Leczyć czy wyrywać?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Stanęłam przed trudnym wyborem – starać się zachować zęba i zdecydować się na leczenie kanałowe, które może się nie powieść, a na pewno będzie bardzo nieprzyjemne, czy po prostu usunąć zęba? Jak myślicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Według mnie zęba zawsze należy ratować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie, jaki dentysta dał ci taki wybór?? Przecież jeśli tylko jest szansa na uratowanie zęba, trzeba próbować!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A leczenie kanałowe wcale nie boli! Jestem tego świetnym przykładem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto leczyć zęba, nawet jeśli ma się nie udać. Przynajmniej będziesz wiedziała, że próbowałaś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jest choć cień nadziei na uratowanie zęba, to próbuj. Szkoda tracić zębów, naprawdę.

----------


## ziomka

zdecydowanie leczyć, jak można ratować ząb to trzeba to robić, ja leczę zęby w lux medzie, mam u nich pakiet stomatologicznych komfort, na pierwszej wizycie lekarz omówił, ze mną plan leczenia i dzięki niemu udało mi się uratować 2 zęby choć myślałam, że będą do wyrwania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam ci klinikę SteczkoDentysta.pl , jeśli chcesz przejść przez leczenie kanałowe szybko i bezboleśnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również polecam tę klinikę. Leczyłam u nich zęba endodontycznie i jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zawsze warto jest leczyć zęba, choćby do skutku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pewnie macie rację.. w końcu kolejnego kompletu zębów już nie dostanę.. Postaram się zęba zachować. Dziękuję wam za rady!

----------


## juffka

a skad jesteś, może idź do lux medu ja tam regularnie chodzę na konsultacje ze stomatologiem, mam nieograniczoną możliwość chodzenia na wizyty bo mam ich pakiet stomatologiczny komfort za 49 zł, warto wykupić i rozpoczac plan leczenia, stomatolog będzie wiedział jakie rozwiązanie bedzie dla ciebie najlepsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jasne, że leczyć,  każdy stomatolog powie że lepiej leczyć, rwanie to żadna metoda. Zresztą co, pół szczęki nie mieć np. wieku 40 lat już tak zostać czy implanty robić?  :Smile:   Jak się boicie dentysty to ja mogę doradzić swojego – dr Bartłomiej Matraszek, gabinet Matraszek stomatologia na Telimeny w Krakowie, super opieka dentystyczna, chodzę tam bez strachu.

----------


## kimorka

wiadomo lepiej leczyć niż wyrywać, no chyba zę nie ma ratunku to trzeba rwać zęba, ja miałam 2 ubytki oba implanty robiłam w lux medzie, gdzie dostałam dobrą opieka, a poza tym lekarz stworzył plan leczniczy, w lux medzie podoba mi się tez to, że wykorzystują najnowsze metody leczenia, a do duży plus jeśli chodzi o stomatologię.

----------


## lillkaa33

Myślę że ta decyzja powinna należeć zarówno do Ciebie jak i do dentysty. Tylko on przecież jest w stanie ocenić dokładnie stan Twojego zęba i zaproponować odpowiednią metodę na rozwiązanie problemu. Chodzę do Dentala na Lwowskiej w Lublinie i jestem mega zadowolona. Wiem że dzisiaj ciężko o dobrego stomatologa, dlatego gdyby ktoś szukał to polecam !

----------


## zuzuska

Świetnym miejscem jest też Eurodental, który nalezy do Lux Medu, opiek ana najwyższym poziomie, wykorzystują w leczenia najnowsze rozwiązania w leczeniu zębów, moim zdaniem warto iśc do nich bo robią zęby porządnie więc lepiej zainwestować raz a dobrze i cieszyć się pięknym uśmiechem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zawsze leczyć, szkoda każdego zęba, ich brak negatywnie wpływa na zgryz a implanty są drogie. Ja leczę zawsze we wrocławskim Margo i jestem zadowolona z efektów, bo jakość leczenia na wysokim poziomie, każdy ząb, nawet w złym stanie mi uratowali.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja z kolei dobrze oceniam Art-Dent artdent.org/pl/ z Rybnika, mega profesjonalnie, nowocześnie, miło,z dobrym podejściem do pacjentów i korzystnymi cenami także trzymam się ich od dawna bo jest za co ich cenić. Właśnie dziś u nich byłam, skończyłam leczenie kanałowe.

----------


## renata44

Oj warto , warto.. Jak trafisz na dobrego stomatologa, to są spore szanse że się uda. Zresztą sam tak raz miałam. Wszyscy mówili że ząb do wyrwania.. Poszłam do medident-tabor.pl i jednak okazało się, że można się obejść bez tego. Ząb o którym mowa nadal jest na swoim miejscu, a ja ciesze się że nie dałam sobie go wyrwać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się, zawsze trzeba leczyć. Dental House w Łukowie to bardzo dobre miejsce, sprawdźcie sobie ich.Ja jestem tam zawsze bardzo zadowolona z wizyty, po prostu dobra opieka dentystyczna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, leczyć zawsze jest sens. Ja korzystam z usług Centrum Lekarsko-Stomatologicznego w Kole i przyjmuja tam bardzo dobrzy dentyści, także jak nie trafiliście do tej pory na solidnego stomatologa to warto tam się zgłosić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pełna zgoda. Ja z kolei leczę się od dawna w szczecińskiej klinice Unimedex i chwalę ich sobie za profesjonalizm i fajne podejście do pacjenta, ale też za dobre ceny. No i podoba mi się, że nigdy tam nie czekam w kolejce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co to w ogóle za pytanie...jasne, że wyleczyć jeżeli się jeszcze da.  Ja miałam taką sytuację, że zaniedbałam jednego zęba i juz mnie zaczął  pobolewać i myślałam, że na 100% będzie trzeba go wyrwać. Poszłam do stomatologa w Ortodent w Baninie k. Gdańsk i okazało się, że ząb da sie uratować ale trzeba przeprowadzić leczenie kanałowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakbyście szukali dobrego dentysty z Wrocławia to ja polecam gabinet stomatologiczny Maxdent. Przyjmują tam fajni dentyści, ci na których ja trafiałem mają dobre podejście do pacjenta a dla mnie to bardzo ważne. Ceny tez sa ok, więc i pod tym kątem jest spoko.

----------


## wiszka

Ja kolei w Warszwie korzystam z usług stomatologicznych w lux medzie, zdecydowałam się na wykupienie pakietu stomatologicznego bo finansowo opłacało się najlepiej, za niecałe 50 złotych masz nieograniczoną możliwośc korzystania z przeglądów stomatologicznych do tego zniżki na wypełenienia i znieczulenia w cenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja z kolei leczę się w Stomatologii Mikroskopowej w Oleśnicy na Św.Jadwigi. Bardzo dobry gabinet, od lat tam chodzę i mam tam dobra opiekę stomatologiczną i niewygórowane ceny. Warto sobie ich sprawdzić.

----------


## zikorro

Ja osobiście uważam, że chyba najlepsza jest odpowiednia profilaktyka, regularne wizyty u stomatologa to podstawa, ja kupiłam sobie pakiet stomatologiczny Komfort w Eurodental za 49 zł rocznie co się bardzo opłaca, a dzięki temu mogę robić regularne przeglądy jamy ustnej i w ten sposób utrzymywać w dobrej kondycji moją jamę ustną.

----------


## minewskamaria

Zdecydowanie warto jest próbować leczyć zęba - choćby do skutku. Wyrwanie powinno być ostatecznością. Takie jest moje zdanie. Jak wybierzesz odpowiedni gabinet stomatologiczny, to jest duża szansa, że uda się tego zęba uratować. W Lublinie najlepszy jest Dental. Leczę tam zęby od lat i jestem zachwycona. Siedzibę mają przy ul. Lwowskiej.

----------


## pocztarka

Jeśli chodzi o Warszwę to jestem bardzo zadowolona z Lux Medu, mają różne fajne pakiety które można indywidualnie dobierać pod siebie poza tym pracują tam mega profejonalisci i doświadczeni stomatolodzy więc bez obaw można się oddać w ich ręce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja z kolei od dawna leczę się w Del MED w Jaworznie i bardzo ich sobie chwalę. Pełen profesjonalizm, dobre podejście lekarek i asystentek, rozsądne ceny i leczenie na wysokim poziomie, także po całości klinika dentystyczna, w której pacjent czuje się dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto sobie sprawdzić Dentical dentical.pl w Kaliszu. Stomatologia na najwyższym poziomie, dobra opieka, brak kolejek i całkiem fajne ceny. Będziecie zadowoleni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli chodzi o dobry gabinet stomatologiczny to ja z kolei mogę doradzić  skorzystanie z usług stomatologa Pawła Drozda z Krakowa. Świetny specjalista, bardzo jestem zadowolona z jego usług, to zdecydowanie najlepszy dentysta do którego w życiu chodziłam. Duży plus także za rozsądne ceny.

----------


## ekstrawertyczka

Stan zęba powinien ocenić dentysta i to on powinien doradzić co dalej. Wiem, że ludzie boją się chodzić do dentysty, ale w dzisiejszych czasach jest wielu profesjonalnych dentystów, u których wizyta to przyjemność,  i naprawde bez bólu. Popytajcie znajomych czy tak jak tu na forum, użytkownicy piszą o dobrych gabinetach, ja właśnie też chciałam polecić profesjonalną, nowoczesną klinike dentystyczną, w której pracują wybitni specjaliści z rożnych dziedzin dentystyki. Jeśli jesteście z Krakowa to koniecznie zajrzyjcie do Scandinavian Clinic – są świetni.

----------


## martarataj

Zależy od zęba. Z doświadczenia wiem, że często lepiej wyrwać ósemkę zamiast męczyć się latami z bólem.

----------


## majtuska

Ja akurat w Warszwie mam wykupiony pakiet stomatologiczny Komfort, mogę regularnie chodzić do stomatologa poza tym dodatkowo mogę liczyć na rabaty i promocje, więc warto zainwestować w taki pakiet i mieć zęby pod stałą kontrolą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja odkąd zaczęłam chodzić do gabinetu stomatologicznego Steczko w Krakowie wierzę, że każdy przypadek jest do uratowania. Wyrywanie zęba to ostateczna ostateczność. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## melka

to prawda wszystko zależy od tego na jakiego profesjonalistę trafisz, ja trafiłam do eurodental z polecenia i jestem zadowolona bo kadra to sami specjaliści a do tego leczą najnowszymi metodami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leczyć, ja też walczyłam do ostatniego tchu o zęba i wywalczyłam  :Smile: . Jak wyrwiesz, to coś z tą przestrzenią będziesz musiała i tak zrobić, bo inaczej zęby będą ci się rozłazić, więc walka jest lepsza i przede wszystkim tańsza. Ja miałam leczenie w Dentalu w Lublinie i tak jak ja powoli traciłam chęci, tak oni mnie wspierali i ząb uratowali. Teraz już nic mnie nie boli i nie muszę się też martwić żadnymi koronkami, itp., które często wyglądają okropnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli o Szczecin chodzi to ja dobrze oceniam gabinet Unimedex unimedex.pl na Kwiatowej. Przede wszystkim jest tam dobra opieka dentystyczna, ale i ceny są dobre i dentyści w porządku. Ogółem profesjonalnie i nowocześnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leczenie zawsze ma największy sens, wyrwanie to ostateczność. Ja od dawna trzymam się mojej dentystki czyli pani Marioli Sikorskiej z Centrum Lekarsko-Stomatologicznego z Koła. Świetna osoba i znakomity fachowiec, z każdym problemem natury dentystycznej bardzo dobrze sobie poradzi.

----------


## ulemka

zdecydowanie leczyć i próbować ratować zęby, w końcu są na cąłe życie, ja mam wykupiony pakiet stomatologiczny w lux med, żeby regularnie korzystać z wizyt u stomatologa i jakby co reagować na bieżąco.

----------


## moniuszka

Ja w warszwie korzystam z pakietu komfort w eurodental, mam nieograniczoną ilosc wizyt w stomatologa do tego w ramach pakietu jest sporo zniżek na leczeni ząbków, warto zainwestować w takie rozwiązane.

----------


## niamuszka

Zdcydowanie polecam Eurodental. Każdy stomatolog tam zna się na rzeczy, ma podejście do pacjenta, a leczenie przebiega w miłej atmosferze. Wiadomo, że to klinika prywatna, więc ceny już idą do góry - tak czy inaczej, warto dla pięknego i zdrowego uśmiechu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi bardzo odpowiada tyska ES Dentica na Bacha. Miło, nowocześnie, fajni dentyści. Dużo miałam leczenia i z nimi jakos to wszystko szybko  sprawnie poszło i jeszcze nie wydałam na leczenie majątku.

----------


## Rilunka

ja wlasnie chodzę do centrum Demed i szczerze mówiąc jestem bardzo zadowolona bo leczą dokładnie i bezboleśnie. a do tego miła atmosfera jest!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli się da, to zawsze leczyć. Jak wyrwiesz, to będzie trzeba coś z tym zrobić, bo jak masz wyrwę w zębach, to reszta zaczyna się rozchodzić i ma się wtedy ogromne problemy. Ja miałam kiedyś wyrwany ząb i właśnie, gdy zęby zaczęły się schodzić, to wiedziałam, że muszę jakoś temu zaradzić. Zdecydowałam się na implant, już w mojej nowej przychodni dentystycznej - Dentalu w Lublinie. Tam w dobrej cenie miałam profesjonalnie wszczepiony implant oraz od razu protetycznie zrobiony, pasujący ząb. Dzięki temu uratowałam swój uśmiech, moja przychodnię polecam gorąco.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie, jeśli jest możliwość to zawsze lepiej leczyć. W Warszawie bardzo dobra opieka dentystyczna jest w DentisMED na Jana Kazimierza. Do tego nie mają jakichś kosmicznych cen i  jest tam przemiła obsługa pacjenta.

----------


## Emsa

ja leczyłam się w Centrum Demed w Warszawie i bardzo zadowolona jestem z takiej opieki! dokłądnie i rzetelnie i szczerze mówawiąc doskonale sie czuje będąc pod ich opieką!

----------


## Marcel88

Myślę, że łatwiej jest się wycofać.

----------

